# Japanese F4U Corsair



## shiro_amada_jp (Jan 7, 2010)

An article in wikipedia claims that the IJN captured some F4U Corsair units during the war. Is there any proof of this claim?

F4U Corsair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I once saw an episode of "Ba Ba Blacksheep" where... 

Doubtful

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 7, 2010)

This one was supposidly captured by Japan. Found in this thread....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/germany-capture-f4u-1a-145.html



> ...the Japanese learned form analysis of aircraft shot down or captured. American intelligence received a shock in the summer of 1945 when an aerial photo taken late that May over the Japanese base Tachikawa revealed a large four-engine bomber, dubbed the "Tachikawa Field 104." After the war investigators discovered the plane had actually been an American B-17 Flying Fortress. The plane was a product of Japanese air technical intelligence. Tachikawa happened to be the location of the Army's Aviation Technical Research Institute. Yokosuka, of course, housed the Navy's 1st Air Technical Research Arsenal. Both units sent specialized teams right in behind the Japanese assault troops. From Clark Field the Japanese recovered the turbo-supercharger of a B-17 plus other kinds of spare parts. Eventually an entire B-17E was put together from the collection. Another would be recovered in the Netherlands East Indies, put together from the remains of fifteen B-17s wrecked on airfields there, and a third was found in pretty good shape in the same area. Designer Kikuhara Shizuo, who had originated the [Kawanishi H8K] Emily flying boat, noted how impressed he was that the United States had perfected the B-17's subsystems to such a degree that a minimum of controls were needed in the cockpit.
> 
> What the Japanese did with the B-17 they tried with many other planes, studying crashed aircraft, making photos and drawings, salvaging parts, and so on. This effort, like so many others, began as early as the China Incident, where the Japanese recovered a P-40E fighter and an A-20A twin-engine bomber. Within the JNAF these studies were conducted by the same people who did the design work for Navy planes. Thus, of 327 personnel at the Yokosuka main office of the Research Technical Arsenal and 186 at the branch office in Isogo, it has been estimated that roughly 10 officers, 10 civilian designers, and 150 enlisted men worked on studies of foreign aircraft.
> 
> ...


Axis History Forum • View topic - Captured Hellcat


From what I have found the Japanese captured 2 Corsairs. Now I dont know if they did any flgiht testing, as I havent found anything saying they did. But that goes to say they didnt, and with 2 corsiars, im sure they tried to at least make at least one serviceable plane to test fly.

Found a Fictional picture of what the corsair might look like....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 7, 2010)

Feb 16, 1945
1 F4U(#82631) from USS Bankerhill ditched on Sagami Bay, Kanagawa Pref.

Feb 17
1 F4U(#82470) from USS Wasp crashed in the offshore Yokosuka.

Feb 25
1 F4U(#82410) from USS Benington crashed offshore Yokosuka.
1 F4U(#57251) from USS Essex emergency landed on the field of Tsuchiura City, Ibaragi Pref.

Feb 26
1 F4U(#57950) crashed between Cape Inubozaki and USS Bankerhill.

July 17
2 F4U-1Ds(of 1834sq.) from British aircraft-carrier Victorius crashed in a pond and a village Nakahamano, respectively, in Chiba Pref.

July 18
1 F4U(#81535) crashed between Yokosuka and USS Lexington.

Date unknown
1 F4U(#82505) crashed in Tokyo Bay. Pilot Lt. Edward H. Rohriot: KIA.


Data quoted from the following site:
POW??? POW Research Network Japan | ???? | ???????????????? | ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2010)

I should have been more specific. It was the "units" part of the original post that I saying doubtful to. Units in the sense of a group of aircraft, not units in the one item sense. Does that make sense?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2010)

Very interesting......

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Jan 7, 2010)

That is pretty interesting. Looks like they got at least two crashed/force landed Corsairs. Condition unknown. The pictured one shows signs of having been belly landed (prop) but not with the engine running (windmilling prop). 

Guess they may've duck tapped a couple of them together and gotten one flyable (barely) aircraft.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> I should have been more specific. It was the "units" part of the original post that I saying doubtful to. Units in the sense of a group of aircraft, not units in the one item sense


Yes
I was having trouble with that, it implied that Japanese forces occasionally overran US forces, engulfing entire air units; I don't recall reading of that ever happening. During the island-hop to Japan they were on the defensive at all stages.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2010)

That's exactly what I meant. (My thoughts exactly!) Now I don't feel like a jacka**!


----------



## shiro_amada_jp (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt. Vick, my apologies for confusing you. The "unit" that I was referring to in my initial post refers to individual aircraft, not groups of aircraft.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you imagine a Corsair going up against the B-29's? Heck, if someone saw an F4U with Japanese markings, I think every US plane in the air would go after it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2010)

It's all good my friend, it's all good.


----------



## thomasgurney (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes,,,I found better thread started here. Quite interesting. I spent on Japanese spares and realized that it is still better option for utilized used spares parts. General Japanese spares support for Nissan, Toyota, Honda spare parts…..etc..


----------



## Civettone (Oct 8, 2010)

I suppose the Japanese always had problems flying these aircraft because they lacked the right fuel
for them. 

A bit off topic but what is true about American captured pilots being executed/decapitated?

Kris


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2010)

Civettone said:


> I suppose the Japanese always had problems flying these aircraft because they lacked the right fuel
> for them.
> 
> A bit off topic but what is true about American captured pilots being executed/decapitated?
> ...



Yup, the book _Flyboys_ talks about it.


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2010)

Civettone said:


> I suppose the Japanese always had problems flying these aircraft because they lacked the right fuel
> for them.
> 
> A bit off topic but what is true about American captured pilots being executed/decapitated?
> ...



Commonwealth troops captured in the Pacific were decapitated, so it wouldn't surprise me. Once read of a British airman being served up as an 'honorary feast' for a visiting Japanese general on one occassion too.


----------



## Gixxerman (Oct 15, 2010)

'Honorary feast".
OMG.
Never heard of that one. 
Some people, huh?

I have read that decapitation by sword was considered by the Japanese to be a swift and honorable death fitting of heroic soldiers and that they could not understand the  of the commonwealth troops who looked at them with horror at the thought.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 16, 2010)

- I have good news for you, prisoner!
- What? The war is over??
- No, you will get an honorary death by decapitation 
- ...


Kris


----------



## zoomar (Oct 19, 2010)

Civettone said:


> I suppose the Japanese always had problems flying these aircraft because they lacked the right fuel
> for them.
> Kris



I'm sure no offense was meant, but can we now call Germans "Krauts" and Italians "Wops"? People from Japan are Japanese.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course not. I will try to remember.

But let me also say that the term Jap is not generally accepted as offensive or derogatory. It seems to me the term was commonly used until WW2 when it became politically incorrect. This is quite different from Kraut or Wop as these were meant to be offensive from the start. 
For me it is just a few less keys to tap.

Kris

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## JoeB (Oct 19, 2010)

Civettone said:


> Of course not. I will try to remember.
> 
> But let me also say that the term Jap is not generally accepted as offensive or derogatory. It seems to me the term was commonly used until WW2 when it became politically incorrect. This is quite different from Kraut or Wop as these were meant to be offensive from the start.
> For me it is just a few less keys to tap.


With all due respect, just because you don't know that 'Jap' is considered highly offensive and derogatory doesn't make any difference, it's just your lack of knowledge. The term is considered highly offensive by Americans of Japanese origin. As far as fewer keystrokes, so is 'Paki' for people of Pakistani origin in the UK and that's likewise considered offensive by them. All four terms, with the other two you mentioned, were or are used by members outside an immigrant group to make sure the members of the immigrant group understood/understand they aren't fully accepted as 'part of the club' in that country, and people always take offense when it's implied they don't belong where they live or even where they grew up.

'Politically Correct' IMO is a way overused term, and is often used to imply that 'somebody else' is being 'too sensitive' about a particular term, when in fact the speaker would be highly sensitive about other terms, opinions, etc., almost everybody is, about something. Or to put it another way, some guy in a trailer park somewhere thinks it's 'PC' not to use n***er to refer to people of sub-saharan African origin. Calling something PC is, by itself, essentially meaningless IMO.

Joe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2010)

Civettone said:


> Of course not. I will try to remember.
> 
> But let me also say that the term Ja** is not generally accepted as offensive or derogatory. It seems to me the term was commonly used until WW2 when it became politically incorrect. This is quite different from Kraut or Wop as these were meant to be offensive from the start.
> For me it is just a few less keys to tap.
> ...



I got news for you, Kris. That term is very offensive to the Japanese, of which we have a couple 
of members on this forum. I've gone back and changed as many of your posts, or reference to your posts
that I could find. If you have to refer to the Japanese people, please use the word Japanese in the 
future.

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Civettone (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Joe and Charles. Like I said, I didn't know. I did however do some quick research before posting my previous post. And I notice that there are differences in the world. Apparently it is more offensive in the US and Canada. I have also read that Japanese people (as living in Japan) are indifferent to it. 
But again, I merely used it as an abbreviation as was the historical reason for the origin of the word. I also think it is because I have read the word so often in historical sources that I never really got it has become deragotory. Strange thing though because when I read negro and nigxxx I am always shocked. 
So forgive me my ignorance, and don't shoot me next time I forget. No bad intentions  

Kris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## zoomar (Oct 26, 2010)

One of the reasons I first raised the "Jap" comment was that I noticed that the thread was veering dangeriously into a discussion of how the Japanese treated prisoners in WW2, which is inflammatory and would eventually lead to further arguments supporting prejudice against Japanese people as well as counter arguments about allied atrocities. That the Japanese treated war prisoners (and millions of others) criminally and horribly is a fact that needs no reiteration in a discussion of captured aircraft, just as the frequent American and Commonwealth brutality committed to Japanese prisoners and the USAAF's systematic firebombing of Japanese civilians need not be discussed. The Pacific War has been over for 50 years. Both sides did bad things for which they need forgiveness.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 27, 2010)

Being a a Beef eating Limey true patriot b'tard of Celtic, Saxon, Norman descent, I understand what we have done, killed, slaved, raped, plundered, diseased, resource pillaging walked/ran out of areas that we then said "Ok, we gave you no governing training, but this is yours now,, there you are, learn it youself." etc; I agree with zoomar in trying to head off the topical slant that was forming, although the method was a little off.

Most people know some of their national histories good bad facts, others know more, but most generally know even less, because they think they are the best, to support their/the accepted viewpoint. 
What was considered ok terms in IRL, around your home, work, up-bringing or locality, isn't neccessarly even applicable around others, let alone online or abroad.
Lets keep it respectful, we don't wish to be the first block at the base of the pyramid of events that leads to WW3/WW4 (or WW5 ...depending on your view on economics war). 
It's the 1st decade of the 21st Centuary, lets not ourselves hasten the inevitible coming conflagration (roughly every Centuary since 1100's there's been a big war before its mid point). I try to keep any derrogitory opinions to myself, because I'm human, and we all have some, but my general respect for normal people ensures I don't voice these if I can help it, and neither should we.
Rant over.
PC, I'm amazed that in the UK ( glad) we don't yet have a Political Correcness Czar/Office of Political Correcness, then again sometimes PC Spin makes it so hard to say something that cannot be read/interpreted too many ways, loosing the meaning of what could be expressed easier with less offence.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoomer, ur high and mighty attitude is a waste here.... The atrocities did happen, on both sides, and not talking about them doesnt change that... "Lets not talk about it and we'll make believe it didnt happen" is tnot the way we do things around here...

The Japanese DID eat Allied servicemen, and whether or not the thread is about that subject or not, if the subject comes up we talk about it...

This site is about the sharing of historical information, and as seen above, some people here do not understand the horrible lengths that some of the Japanese went to during the War....

If u dont like the subject matter of a given thread, go to another thread...


----------



## zoomar (Oct 27, 2010)

Lesofprimus,

You don't need to get so bent out of shape, but the topic of this thread was captured aircraft. I have no problem discussing all aspects of history in a respectful manner. Japanese treatment of captured servicemen (or vise versa) is a valid subject for discussion, Perhaps, a new thread more directed to that topic would be the appropriate place to have that discuission.


----------



## B29WereWolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to do some models of these airplanes in captured colors. It's a really great and interesting side to the war.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2010)

> I noticed that the thread was veering dangeriously into a discussion of how the Japanese treated prisoners in WW2, which is inflammatory and would eventually lead to further arguments supporting prejudice against Japanese people


Im more bent outta shape by ur comment above than anything else... Trying to protect the Japanese culture all by urself??? The self-proclaimed message board watchman???

Gimmie a frickin break pal...

It aint ur job with 193 posts to be so very concerned where certain threads are headed... 


> Perhaps, a new thread more directed to that topic would be the appropriate place to have that discuission.


The last time I checked, we were surviving here long before u showed up to spread such holy guidance to a bunch of morons on a message board... In other words, MIND UR FUC*IN BUSINESS... If a thread needs to get back on topic, a MOD will surely pop in and say as such...


----------



## zoomar (Nov 1, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> It aint ur job with 193 posts to be so very concerned where certain threads are headed...



Oh, excuse me. I was unaware one needed to have posts in the thousands to be taken seriously here. THat's what I get for offering an olive branch.


----------



## Gixxerman (Nov 1, 2010)

zoomar said:


> One of the reasons I first raised the "Jap" comment was that I noticed that the thread was veering dangeriously into a discussion of how the Japanese treated prisoners in WW2



I just want to point out that my "some people" comment was entirely related only to those individuals who took part in eating other people. 

As for the idea that a swift death by decapitation was seen as 'noble' or 'honourable'?
Well, it's not really so unusual.
Europeans thought so too a little further back in history, if my history lessons were correct I recall being taught that a French swordsman was often employed in England to carry out that type of sentence as they were at the time the most skillful at it (Tudor times?).
Few would relate that sort of thing as 'typical French behaviour' these days. 

Anyways, it was never intended as a comment about Japanese people generally.

*razor1uk *was entirely right, 'we' all have national histories with dark and horrible corners none of us today would approve or applaud.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2010)

> Oh, excuse me. I was unaware one needed to have posts in the thousands to be taken seriously here.


You're excused, now lets get back on topic...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2010)

As far as I can tell from a 20 minute search, theres nothing on the net besides the one pic posted above that documents a captured F4U...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2010)

zoomar said:


> Oh, excuse me. I was unaware one needed to have posts in the thousands to be taken seriously here. THat's what I get for offering an olive branch.



Zoomar, any more of your sarcastic BS and I'll give you the Trap Door of Doom. Keep it civil. Your supposed olive branch reeked of excrement. No more.


----------



## Alex Smart (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello,
Happy New Year to you all,

For some time I had looked for details on Allied Aircraft that were captured and used or tested by the Japanese in WW2.
I did see and have paper copies of the Hellcat( tail number "29" ) in USN and Japanese markings, it seems they put the red markings on the wrecked a/c to be used to mislead our airmen as we did with mock-up a/c on false airfields.
There were at least 2 US Navy/Marine Corsairs that were photographed ( VMF-123 - side number "61" and VBF-83, as well as an Avenger ( tail number "81" ) and a Helldiver( used as the Hellcat, red markings on upper surfaces only ) both US Navy/Marine a/c.
Will try to find papers later.
Also Hawker Hurricanes and Blenheim's were used as were Hudson's ( some may not have been captured as the Japanese did build copies as they also did with the Dakota ).
Also IIRC the DC-5 eventually ended its days with the IDFAF.
All for now
Alex


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2019)

The Japanese had a license (prewar) to build the DC-3 and it was manufactured by Showa and Nakajima as the L2D - Russians built the DC-3 under license as the Lisunov Li-2.
Nakajima also built DC-2 aircraft under license as well.

There were also the captured P-40Es used by the 50th Hiko Sentai based at Rangoon, too.


----------



## Alex Smart (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello again,
To continue from my earlier post.

From the June 2002 ”Captured Aircraft" section in the Japanese Aircraft Forum. In response to my correspondence I received a reply from a John MacGregor dated Sunday 23 June 2002. It quoted pages 139-141 of the book "Nihongun Hokakuki Hiroku" in which there were photos of two F4U-1's in original US markings, taken after capture. John suggests that in his opinion they were of the same aircraft and not as stated two different aircraft.
1 - "61" of VMF-123 captured on 16th February 1945.
2 - of VBF-83 captured on the 18th March 1945.
It is possible that he is correct, however if the dates given are correct then it follows that they are indeed two different aircraft.
So with a little research on line I found the following.

16th February, 1945
VMF-123
F4U-1D - 82344 - USS BENNINGTON(CV-20) - 2Lt. Robert M. Cies - O-026780.(ABMC = Missouri - MIA).FoD 17th February 1946.
F4U-1D - 82346 - USS BENNINGTON (CV-20) - 2Lt.Wallace. R. Hathcox - O-031918.(ABMC = Alabama - MIA).DoD 16th February 1945.
F4U-1D - 82297 - USS BENNINGTON (CV-20) - 2Lt. Harry Bearlund - Safe.

25th February 1945
VMF 124
1 - F4U-1D - 57595 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - ?
2 - F4U-1D - 57400 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - ?
3 - F4U-1D - 57335 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - ?
4 - F4U-1D - 57318 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) -?
5 - F4U-1D - 57251 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - 2Lt. D. Carlson - POW/Mia ? ( not listed in ABMC or DPAA).

18th March 1945
VBF 83
1 - F4U-1D - 57719 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - Lt.jg. Warren O. Sigman - O- 145511- ( ABMC - Florida = MIA ) - FoD 19th March 1946.
2- F4U-1D - 57603 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - ?
3 - F4U-1D - 57715 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - ?
4 - F4U-1D - 57625 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - Lt.jg W. F. Galnor - POW/Mia (?) - (Not listed in ABMC or DPAA).
5 - F4U-1D - 57471 - USS ESSEX (CV-9) - Lt. James J. Stevens - POW/Mia (?).

So unless details of the serial number or another photo of a/c "61" comes to light we are it would seem, still looking 
All the very best
Alex

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jan 19, 2019)

German F4U Corsair, captured after a daring trench raid (1917)









..............................................................................


Joseph Dutant posted this on Pinterest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2019)

CORSNING said:


> German F4U Corsair, captured after a daring trench raid (1917)
> 
> View attachment 526205
> 
> ...


Clave has done many fantastic renderings, both historic and fun-fictional.
He has a huge thread here on the forum with a good many of his works.


----------



## CORSNING (Jan 19, 2019)

GrauGeist,
What is the title (are the titles) of Clave's thread. It (they) would definitely
be worth the viewing sir.

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2019)

Here's a start Jeff Fantasy Aircraft Reboot There are other threads; click on the "Members" button above and in the search box on the left, enter "Clave"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2019)

CORSNING said:


> GrauGeist,
> What is the title (are the titles) of Clave's thread. It (they) would definitely
> be worth the viewing sir.
> 
> Jeff


Geo beat me to it!
But yes...you can search for posts by Clave and get several of his threads with his artwork.

Fantasy Aircraft - Full Series

Beech C45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Smart (Jan 19, 2019)

My apologies, I thought members were seeking actual details not fictional aircraft


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2019)

Actually we are but once you hang around here long enough you will find that these threads tend to go side ways quite a bit. I for one am very interested in captured aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2019)

It's not a big surprise that they'd capture one or two of ours -- we got some of their airplanes too. The British got some German planes, the Germans got at least one Spitfire.

"Mein Gott can she dive!!!"


----------

